# Does anyone know if their are and FMA schools in San Jose, CA?



## Little_Shoto (Mar 6, 2003)

I hope this isn't the wrong place to post this ...but I can't find one in the phone book or online.

I've been practicing Shotokan Karate (hence my name) for almost 1 year and have heard/and read that FMA would really add another dimension to my training and so I thought about adding it to my curriculmn.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2003)

Here's one I know of:
http://inayaneskrima.com/intro.htm

There are others.


----------

